# The Firework Buck



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My brother captured this picture on one of his cams during the Fourth of July in Spencer. There's a lot more on our page, I figured you guys would like to see it since it has recently blown up on facebook.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool photo!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pretty neat. It looks like the deer is watching the fireworks.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

did every mortar set off the motion camera? awesome picture


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

One Word!!! 'Merica!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

heron153 said:


> did every mortar set off the motion camera? awesome picture


Only a few of the mortars set off the camera. It's an illuminator from covert. In our gallery on facebook you can see every picture from that night. It's "Siman Brothers Outdoors"


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I saw this going around the Internet. Pretty cool.


----------

